# Grand Forks Catfishin, are they biting?



## sniper88 (Apr 19, 2003)

I just got confirmed this past weekend and I have only been fishing on the Red River 2 times previously, I fished the dam near riverside park in grand forks and caught 1 northern. I got a fishing rod as a present from my grandparent's and it was suppose to be for fishing for cat's in the river. I haven't tried it out yet but i was wondering where they bite at? what time of the year do they bite best? What is the best bait? I get out of school in 2 weeks for the summer and i am hoping to start fishing for cats. Thanks for your help
Matt


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

they usually start bitin once the water tempature gets warmer and usually are in dark shallow waters.


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

Sounds like you got some pretty cool grandparents, with good taste! One of the best times to catch catfish is coming up. The begining of June is one of the best times to catch them, for both quanity and size. They are feeding heavy before they spawn, and are usually quit active all day. Best bait to use, cut bait - Sucker minnows or Goldeye. This will be the best bait to use till August, then frogs seem to work better. When using cut bait, a small piece will catch you more fish, put the head of a fresh goldeye on to catch a big one. Best area to fish is below the Riverside dam near the boat landing but almost any other place you can cast out into some eddy or hole can hold a catfish. Hopefully it won't rain too much and the river starts to flood as it has done the past few years, Good Luck!


----------

